# Goats jumping the fence



## Newbies (Jul 31, 2016)

We have two neutered male goats that are brothers. Have had them since they were 12 weeks old. In the past week, they have started climbing the fence and getting out of their pen. They have fresh water, goat pellets, hay, lots of leaves, and shelter. The fence is about 1 acre fenced in. We have cattle fencing up. Any suggestions on how to keep them in the pen?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hmm.. that's a tough one! I've just had to put up really tall fencing. My lil doeling was clearing fences over 5 feet when she was that age.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goats (especially Nigies) can be incredible escape artists! Perhaps a strand of electric on the top of the fence? It also helps to make sure there is nothing to climb on or bank off of near the fenceline.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> Hmm.. that's a tough one! I've just had to put up really tall fencing. My lil doeling was clearing fences over 5 feet when she was that age.


Was that a Nigerian Dwarf doeling clearing over 5 feet of fence? How was she getting over it? Climbing her way up and over somehow? What kind of fencing was it? When you say over 5 feet, how much over 5 feet? I was considering using these 5 foot hi fence panels for my Nigerians, but now that you say that I'm wondering if I need to go to 6 feet? I've been using electric fencing thus far, so I don't know how hi a fence I would need if I go without the electric fence.

http://www.hootensteel.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=512HP

thanks


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a few that were bad about jumping and climbing and squeezing under the fence and I put a strand of hot fence up, they totally respect the fence now


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

bornagain62511 said:


> Was that a Nigerian Dwarf doeling clearing over 5 feet of fence? How was she getting over it? Climbing her way up and over somehow? What kind of fencing was it? When you say over 5 feet, how much over 5 feet? I was considering using these 5 foot hi fence panels for my Nigerians, but now that you say that I'm wondering if I need to go to 6 feet? I've been using electric fencing thus far, so I don't know how hi a fence I would need if I go without the electric fence.
> 
> http://www.hootensteel.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=512HP
> 
> thanks


Yes, she is a Nigerian Dwarf. Crazy sassy lil one  I think she was running, then kinda climbing the way over. It was pallet & chainlink, the pallet was about 5 1/2 ft. If you have the electric fence you might not need to go 6 feet, but I think I would if I were you. I think she could have (and maybe still can) get over 6 ft. if she wanted to.


----------

